# competitive obedience?



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know at least one person on this forum does competitive obedience with their dog, so I have some questions about it. 

1. Is it through the AKC? 

2. How the heck do you get into it? (like finding locations, competitions, getting started, etc.)

3. How much does it cost to compete? 

Peyton is the smartest dog I've ever had and I think she'd do extremely well in competitive obedience and have a blast doing it. Last night I took her to a dog-friendly bar and she was so well-behaved I got asked if she was a guide dog! And this was with her walking through crowds of strangers, getting randomly approached, petted, and even danced with, loud music, waiting for me to order a drink, and hanging out quietly under the table while I chatted with my friends. I'm definitely gonna get her CGC and maybe even look into therapy work for her if we don't go the personal protection route (yes, RFD, I already know your opinion about PP training), but I'd really love to do some sort of competition with her as well. 

So if anyone has any information for me, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Here you go.

Welcome to Truckee Meadows Dog Training Club

These folks train for competitive AKC obedience. I'd start there.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know that obedience is offered through AKC sanctioned dog shows and you need to start at the bottom and work up. I would go to the AKC website and search for info and it really would be beneficial for you to try to get hooked up with a local dog club that does shows through the AKC. (I know, some of the people in my club are so snobbish but I really belong for the rescue aspect of it)
It does cost for obedience classes but I've never been able to read those prize list for shows.
Here is a website for a group that regularly does dogshows BaRay Event Services Inc. - AKC Dog Show Superintendent


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> I know at least one person on this forum does competitive obedience with their dog, so I have some questions about it.
> 
> 1. Is it through the AKC?
> 
> ...


1. Obedience trials can be overseen by a number of organizations. The two that immediately come to mind are AKC & UKC. Individual clubs that belong to those associations actually put on the trials, but they have to run them according to the rules & regulations of those parent groups. Also, your dog must be officially registered with AKC or UKC (et al). In the case of AKC the dog must be purebred; I don't know anything about UKC.

2. Talk to people in your area that you know already participate in dog training. It's more than likely they belong to a club where they train their dog. Or go online to AKC or UKC to find clubs in your area.

3. Each club determines its own pricing on entering trials. I think the average price is about $25 per entry.

If your dog has no formal obedience training, I'd suggest going to a local club & talking with one of the people who help run it to see where your dog would fit in their training hierarchy. Then audit one of the classes you would like to attend.

Bonne chance,


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

My Golden pup (now 8 mos. old) and I graduate from Basic Obedience classes (8 weeks) this coming Wednesday. The instructor is an AKC CGC and Therapy Dog evaluator/trainer so we will be taking classes in October for the CGC / Therapy certification. My suggestion to you is to find a Basic Obedience class near you and start there.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She already completed basic obedience and blew everyone out of the water so we're all set there! I'll look into that TM dog training club, that's right up the street from me too, conveniently enough! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

There are only two shows in Northern Nevada for AKC all year, and they're in Carson City. You would probably have to travel a lot to shows in California to get her CGC. I looked into it a lot when I was pondering showing Amaya. Of course, she's not really show quality, but she's still gorgeous anyhow. haha. But yeah, you can go to the AKC website and search their events. It'll give you a screen where you pick the states you'd be willing to travel to for competitions.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

CGC are often offered within a club, they will have an independant come in and do testing for the club, so you do not even have to ever go to a sanctioned AKC show to get your "Canine Good Citizen"


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah most certified dog trainers are able to offer CGC classes and tests now so it's much easier for people to get it!


----------

